# GTO or G35 Coupe ???



## Tim Currie (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello all :seeya: 

Well the title says it....or maybe Vette as well.
I am looking for a new car, I am finally fed up with the crappy quality of my '97 Z28 and looking for something as a nice daily driver for the next 2-3 years. I do want a rear drive sports coupe/sports car, and so I am looking at GTO vs. G35 vs. C5 Vette. I was all but decided on the Infiniti (roomate has one and its sweet) and then I realized that I can get a C5 for the same price....and then I realized that I forgot there was a new GTO :lol: 

Anyway, I was very leary of the Vette cause it's still a Chevy and figured quality was questionable. Then people were telling me they were actually solid and NOT rattle boxes like the Camaro, then I drove one and pretty much agreed. But I've only driven one and once. I see a lot of talk here about the fit n finish and build quality of the GTO and am very interested. 

So...... what's your take on the 3 cars? Obviously the answers are different for each forum  but I like getting opinions. 

So far, I think the Vette would be sick as far as being a blast to drive and the performance, but I am not sure its the best choice for a daily driver in all weather and around ****ty city streets for 95% of my actual driving. Whatcha think?

Thanks!


----------



## RiceEaterFordBeater (Feb 28, 2005)

if you get snow rule out the vette right away. the gto has a near perfect weight ratio 55 up front 45 in the rear, and thanks to this and the bosch traction control system it can be driven BUT it does need to be driven carefully in snow, i had mine out in about 6 inches just for fun and it wasnt bad at all compared to my t/a i had before this. the infiniti depends on if you want to pull up next to a goat and get an @$$ stomping and have the infiniti sound like a weedwhacker everytime while doing it then hey thats fine, i stomp my neighbors everytime i get a chance. if you want performance plain and simple gto for you, if you want a real interior that doesnt look cheap go gto, if you want your car to sound like the world is going to end once you put an exhaust on it go gto, if you want a great ride quality go gto. there is not one bad thing about this car besides that it is imported from australia but hey they are no threat to our economy, just dont buy the japs or chinese cars at least if you want to keep jobs in the country


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

Infinity is probably the most luxurious, the Vette will NOT hold up as a daily driver. I am in a Corvette Club, and the reason the C'5s look so good is becuase they're babied and not driven regularly. They are very nice and very fast, but If you want maximum performance and practicality, the GTO is by far the best option.


----------



## SStoGTO (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't know much about the G35 but most people I know that looked at it just paid less and bough the Nissan version 350Z which both the G35 and the 350Z were slower with the same motor as the Nissan Ultima 3.5. I have a 2005 6 speed GTO and all I can say is OH MY GOD this thing is quick... and fast. If you have been around performance cars for a while you know the differrence between the two (quick, fast) and know what I am talking about. I can say that the build quality has been execellent so far. I have about 2000 miles on mine and it is squeek-free so far. I may be a little biased towards the GTO but I came from a 1996 Impala SS which I loved and modifed and raced, but initial quality was so-so. It always felt "Plastic-like" throughout. The GTO looks and feels a lot different inside. JMHO...


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

G35s are very, _very_ nice cars, but for the highest bang-for-the-buck measured on the grins per dollar index it's hard to find anything even _approaching_ the GTO. Don't let the slapped-on Pontiac logos scare you off-- this is a well built machine as well (primarily because noone from Pontiac _touched_ this car).


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

SStoGTO said:


> both the G35 and the 350Z were slower with the same motor as the Nissan Ultima 3.5..


I hope you don't really believe this.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

I went from a 99 Z28 to the GTO and haven't looked back. The GTO is so much more refined than the Camaro. Its Vette performance in a BMW-class vehicle. My friend has a G35 - nice car. It doesn't have the torque or as usable a rear seat or trunk as the GTO. The GTO is an awesome vehicle and is my choice!


----------



## asteng88 (Aug 26, 2004)

*We have both but.......*

Hi Tim,
Well I have got a lot of experience with this as my girlfriend and I purchased new cars at the same time last year. She got a G35 Coupe and I got an 04 GTO. 
She got the G35 in auto and I got the Goat in Stick (the only way to drive a sports car). Naomi's car looks great, has a very nice sound system and has a hard ride. The exhaust note sounds exactly the same as a 350Z and is not bad. This is more of a luxury sports car. Also I am 6'4" and find it difficult to get comfortable in the G35 where the GTO has buckets of room.
The Goat is my car and one that I wanted as soon as I drove it. There is no real comparison with performance as the goat destroys the G35 with pure accelleration.
If you want a luxury sports car that looks great, get a dark silver or black G35 with the upgraded sports package. Neither car is good in the snow. If you want a snow car buy an explorer. If it pure adrenaline and sports performance with looks (that can be upgraded with the $550 SAP - sports appearance package) then go with a stick shift GTO.
Best selling color for the GTO was black but I got mine in Impulse blue.

Good luck with your decision, I know I made the right one for me.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I have experience with all three cars--the Corvette, GTO and G35.

I'll start with the G35. My best friend has one, although it's the sedan. Same motor, though, with nearly identical performance to the coupe. The G35 is his daily driver, and he loves it. I've driven it, and I can tell you it's a tight, well-screwed-together car. Enjoyable to drive, controlled ride motions, luxurious, mature and accommodating. The coupe is even more attractive. I saw one on the way to work today, and thought once again how taut, chunky and purposeful it looked. I think it's more attractive than the 350Z.

A Corvette is . . . a Corvette. It's a purpose-built car, so you have to decide if that fits your life. A Corvette requires you to accommodate _it_. I traded my '01 C5 for the GTO. I have two boys, three and seven, so you can see what impacted my decision. The Vette will reward you every time you drive it, and you'll fall in love with it, but you'll never be the guy who takes everyone to lunch. It's a self-centered experience, which is fine if that's your thing.

The GTO rewards me in every way that matters. Let's face it--on my daily commute, I could never exploit the Vette's full capabilities. How many high-G turns can you take on suburban streets? If you find yourself mostly in stop-and-go traffic, the only real chance you have for fun is launching from a stoplight or taking a long sweeper at speed. The GTO does that at least as well as the Vette. It's absurdly fast running up through the gears and it'll put a grin on your mug. Also, I think the '05 "face" with hood scoops looks menacing (in a kind of friendly way), and that "6.0" badge gets stares while waiting for the light to turn green.

For the sake of discussion, let's rule the Vette out. In a G35-GTO comparo, all I can tell you is this: When my friend drove my GTO a few weeks ago, he couldn't keep his foot out of the accelerator. He went home and told his wife, "I gotta get one of those."

Buy a Vette and you're just another guy in a Vette. Buy a G35 and you'll see yourself coming and going. Buy a GTO, and you'll leave all those G35s in your rearview mirror with their drivers muttering, "What was _that_?"


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

GM Kid, that was a very well drafted comparison. We need to get you a side gig at Car & Driver.


----------



## SStoGTO (Apr 13, 2005)

djdub said:


> I hope you don't really believe this.


Sorry, I miss-spoke. That data came from pre-production notes before the new 350Z was built in 2003. It compared the engineering specs at the time and the 350Z "enthusiast" (automatic model) was supposted to weigh almost 800 more pounds than final version and the motor was not going to be uprated, therefore (extra lbs. x same hp = less hp per lbs. ratio) made it, on paper, be slower than the Altima with same engine and trans.


----------



## Josh D (Mar 8, 2005)

Go with the GTO you don't want the same car as your roomate that would be gay. Not only that you'll have a faster car and can talk chit.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

75coug said:


> GM Kid, that was a very well drafted comparison. We need to get you a side gig at Car & Driver.


Thanks, 75 Coug!


----------



## Scissors (Jul 27, 2004)

The G35 handles quite well, but it has the world's most annoying exhaust "moan." Its headlights are better and it has more gadgets, but the GTO's interior is better and acceleration kicks the crap out of the G35.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

75coug said:


> GM Kid, that was a very well drafted comparison. We need to get you a side gig at Car & Driver.


 :agree


----------



## Tim Currie (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the input so far, and definitely keep it coming! 

Let's see...

I should have said in the beginning a couple things...
I wont be driving in the snow, I live in Sacramento and will drive with someone else if heading to the slopes! I don't _need_ a back seat, all I use it for now in the Camaro is throwing my bag and other junk...have only had someone back there twice. Although it is convienent.
Oh, and I personally like the sound of the G35, I do NOT like ricey import cars but the G35 has a much nicer sound that is not bad.



> Infinity is probably the most luxurious, the Vette will NOT hold up as a daily driver. I am in a Corvette Club, and the reason the C'5s look so good is becuase they're babied and not driven regularly.


Really? That was my biggest concern with the Vette, of course the Vette forum guys said the opposite and that it's a great daily driver :confused 



> Go with the GTO you don't want the same car as your roomate that would be gay. Not only that you'll have a faster car and can talk chit.


 :lol: Yeah kinda, but we decided it would only be gay if I had the SAME color and that it would actually be cool if we had same car different colors  


Ok so the quality of the GTO is great, solid, nice interior, great power.... how's the handling? The G35 handles very nice....and I like that. So how does the GTO compare? I know that straight line performance is no comparison....kinda obvious, but what about the rest? Because I mean, the G35 is not a slow car, it's neck and neck with my LT1 Z28 so it's plenty of power to get around and have some fun, but I dont want another car that handles and drives like a Camaro  

Ok....think thats it! Thanks again and keep 'em coming if you have any more opinions. 

-Tim

P.S. I am definitely gonna drive each car as much as I can before I decide ( I still have not seen a GTO up close or driven in one - dealer was sold out  ) but I like getting lots of info first!


----------



## GTO-Quikls2 (Mar 21, 2005)

G35... no.
350Z... no.
Vette... maybe.
GTO... yes.


----------



## D_Nyholm (Mar 31, 2005)

It all really depends on what you are looking for. I have a G35 coupe and my friend just bought an '05 GTO that I drove last night. For straight line performance, there is no contest unless you modify the G heavily (forced induction). WHen you start taking the cars into the twisties, thing get a little different. The GTO is slightly more floaty, though I bet it is because of the 17" which as opposed to the 18" wheels on the G35 coupe (2003-2004 since '05's are available with 19" wheels). Top Gear tested each car on their track. They got a 1:31 for the G35 and a 1:34 for the GTO. The G35 also comes with Xenons, Homelink, a sunroof, available navigation system, Brembo brakes (once again '03's and '04's, not avail in '05's), loaners when it is in for service, exceptional build quality, reliability, and in my opinion, looks. I have had many people think the car is worth a lot more than I paid for it (upwards of $60K). 

Another thing to consider is the resale value of the car if you don't plan on keeping it forever. The resale on the G35 coupe is incredible. The residuals for a 3 yr. lease is above 60% which is extremely rare. Unfortunately, the GTO is not doing as well, thogh the '05's looks like they will do a lot better than the '04's. 

If you are coming from a T/A, I think you might be better off with the GTO. You will miss the torque of the T/A if you got the G35. The GTO is worlds ahead of that car in every respect. THe torque and power of the GTO is great, but so is winding out the G35 on the roads through the twisties. I think you need to figure out if you want to sacrifice a little speed for features that the GTO can't have. If those features are unimportant to you, then the GTO is the buy to make. 

I am in the same dilemma as you. I love the GTO and the G35, but I don't think that the GTO compares to the G35 at the same price range. At the prices of the '04's the GTO is way ahead just based on price. If the '05's get down to the 27-28K range with rebates and incentives, i'll be trading my G35 for one.

Hope this helps a little bit, coming from the other side of the field!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Tim Currie said:


> Ok so the quality of the GTO is great, solid, nice interior, great power.... how's the handling?


What you really need to do, Tim, is consider how you'll actually, truly drive the car in day-to-day use. The G35 no doubt would be a tick quicker around a track or through some cones than the GTO. But that's largely academic; having that factoid tucked in the back of your brain is of no use on your daily commute. Seriously, unless bench racing's your thing, what difference does it make? My Corvette would've smoked both the GTO and the G35 on a track . . . if I'd ever driven it on one. But I didn't. I drove it on the same roads--on the same commute--that I'm making now in my GTO. So if I couldn't fully exploit the vastly superior handling afforded by a dedicated sports car, do you really think you're going to miss the extra few tenths a G35 might make in the hands of an expert driver on a race track?

Now, to be specific about the handling: The GTO's a bit heavy, so it'll never be darty as a go-kart or lightning-fast in left-right transitions. It would rather take a set and move through a turn with grace and aplomb. Considering how you're likely to drive (if it's anything like I do), you'll be more than satisfied.

By the way, it's really interesting that we're comparing a GTO to a G35 for a change. Seems like this forum and all the car mags mainly compare the GTO to the Mustang. That we're looking at a different match-up this time just goes to show how special the Goat actually is: Part muscle car with its 400-horsepower pushrod V8 and hood scoops, and part sophisticated sports sedan with its tasteful interior, roomy seating and independent rear suspension.

Tim, the mere fact that you are looking to move out of an F-body and are considering these three particular cars--a Corvette, G35 or GTO--as a replacement makes my point for me. If you're used to the grunt and visceral thrill of your Camaro, yet yearn for something more sophisticated and upscale, the GTO solves your problem. You get to keep the former _and_ gain the latter.


----------



## D_Nyholm (Mar 31, 2005)

Very good post GM_KID, Personally, another reason for my dilemma is because I actually do autocross my G35 and plan on attending my first HPDE this summer. My dilemma comes from how well the G35 does at the autoX and how others have experienced the G35 at the full size tracks. It isn't Miata like handling, but it is something that I am yearning for that I am not sure the GTO can handle with the high curb weight (though the G35 is by no means a lightweight itself). I believe I'll have as much fun at the full tracks with either car (though the GTO may put a bigger smile on my face powering out of the turns), but I think that the larger wheelbase and higher curb weight will be a dissapointment at the autocross. 

To each his own I guess.....this is a very hard decision to make!!! Either way, they are both incredible cars and everyone should be happy with either one.


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

D_Nyholm said:


> Very good post GM_KID, Personally, another reason for my dilemma is because I actually do autocross my G35 and plan on attending my first HPDE this summer. My dilemma comes from how well the G35 does at the autoX and how others have experienced the G35 at the full size tracks. It isn't Miata like handling, but it is something that I am yearning for that I am not sure the GTO can handle with the high curb weight (though the G35 is by no means a lightweight itself). I believe I'll have as much fun at the full tracks with either car (though the GTO may put a bigger smile on my face powering out of the turns), but I think that the larger wheelbase and higher curb weight will be a dissapointment at the autocross.
> 
> To each his own I guess.....this is a very hard decision to make!!! Either way, they are both incredible cars and everyone should be happy with either one.


Take a closer look at the wheelbases of the G35 and the GTO. I believe they're either spot on or the G35 actually has a longer one (it's just that its overhangs are shorter).


----------



## bud miller (Apr 13, 2005)

ditto all the above but i mightas well give my .02...i own a z06 c5-and you guys throw around vette-there are many types-if ya want a sports car that gives you about all you could imagine for the price-and fit and finish for gm is pretty tops..get a zo6..at least drive one...you will be surprised...but its definitely not a daily driver if ya got bad weather-even thou i know many who do drives their's daily..
also i drove a 05 gto auto and it was a geat ride ..i was very impressed, and no its not as quick as my Z-405 hp 3100 lbs..but its not supposed to be right..but 0-100 the goat ran great and i will never be able to shift my 6spd that quick and i been drivin' 6sps for about 10 yrs.. so when i sell the Z-i think i'm going with the gto for all the reasons everybody else gave on this post.. :cool


----------



## D_Nyholm (Mar 31, 2005)

PWR_SHIFT said:


> Take a closer look at the wheelbases of the G35 and the GTO. I believe they're either spot on or the G35 actually has a longer one (it's just that its overhangs are shorter).


Good call. I thought it actually had a longer wheelbase. The GTO itself it longer by 7", but the G has a 2.4" longer wheelbase.


----------



## Tim Currie (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok so I actually drove the GTO today! :cheers 

Swung back by the same dealer that was out 2 days ago and they had just got one in, bright yellow.

Anyhow, I went over and checked it out in person for the 1st time. I really do like that interior, simple and clean, really sharp looking. The exterior is still....well, still a little plain. But it is clean, I like that. Everyone complains about how it is plain or ugly that it doesnt stand out, but is it really important that everyone looks at your car???
I saw some pics on another site of a blue '04 lowered 1" with 18" Monaro rims and the rally grill - super sharp! Makes all the difference for me.

Anyhow.... I actually drove the car shortly today. Was really impressed. So quiet, rock solid, just nice riding...felt like I was in a cushy sedan almost. The power was definitely there although I never took it above 3 or 3.5 grand, but it was just so smooth and quiet....weird. 
Not nearly as responsive and tight as the corvette, but very nice non the less.


I guess I simply need to drive a few more Vettes (ZO6's),G35's, and a longer ride in the GTO to see what I like best.

You guys do have some great points about how you actually use the car....when you think about it, I'm sure 97% of my driving is around town, to and from the office/appointments, which is generally over crappy city streets or freeways. And the other 3% might actually be nice highways and country drives  

Hmmmm.....


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

As a C5 owner, I'll say this. If I had never owned a Vette, I would probably pick a Vette at this point. A Vette is going to get more attention. However, I must admit I was drooling over a black 05 GTO the other day. GTO has a backseat if that is important. The Vette has a removable top if you want. I like the G35, but my Dad works for GM and he would make me park down the street when I visit, if I bought one. Bottom line the GTO has the heart of a Corvette, so pick the GM product you like the best. A GTO will probably be my next vehicle. I bet you will enjoy either one.


----------



## BH1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Tim,

I've owned all three. I sold my '02 Vette for an '01 Viper ACR. I sold the Viper after 6 months and came back to the Corvette, an '05 Z51 6spd. That's how great the car is! The C5 or C6 is just an awesome all-round sports car. It makes a great daily driver, as long you don't need room for more than one other person.

My wife had a '03 G35 Coupe 6spd. It is a great looking car and works the corners very well. However, we found it very lacking in the power department. In fact, when I first picked it up, I thought something was wrong with it. It turns out it was just a lack of torque. When you rev the car high enough, it certainly will move, but that becomes tiresome. There really is no replacement for displacement.

When I told my wife that the '05 GTO had the same engine/power as my C6, she was practically sold. The next week I picked her up a '05 yellow 6spd GTO. She loves the car! So do I! I really do look forward to driving it. We get more looks in that car than the G35. For me 6'2" it is definitely more comfortable. The seats are amazing. We really don't miss the G35 at all. It was a good car, but if you're used to driving something with torque, like the Z28, I really do believe you will miss the thrust on demand that it provides. 
:cheers


----------



## Monaro1 (Dec 18, 2004)

BH1 said:


> if you're used to driving something with torque, like the Z28, I really do believe you will miss the thrust on demand that it provides.
> :cheers


You guys & girls in the states have no idea how well off you are with choices and prices of cars!!!!

You get the 6.0lt( LS2 ) engine in the 05 GTO , here in Aus where they build the bloody things we only get an uprated LS1 with 260kw.
We have to go for the HSV range of cars to get a LS2 - about 5k+ upwards from the Monaro for the basic model, 15-25k + for the "GTO & Coupe "

Yes I am a bit annoyed. I would forgo the seats & leather bits for the engine at the same price equivalent you guys get ( thats not likely )


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Tim Currie said:


> Anyhow.... I actually drove the car shortly today. Was really impressed. So quiet, rock solid, just nice riding...felt like I was in a cushy sedan almost. QUOTE]
> 
> That is because it is so heavy. It is a muscle car, not a sports car (or pony car).
> Here was a good comparison.
> http://motortrend.com/roadtests/sedan/112_0502_trio/


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

The G35 was on my short list until I moved to the hinterlands of central PA. The closest Infiniti dealer is 150 miles away. No kidding. I regularly pass Amish horse & buggies on my daily commute, but no GTO's.

I'm actually glad that I was forced to re-look at the auto market based on my new surroundings. I wasn't even aware of the GTO before I started an earnest search for a new car. The Japanese sixes are well made, smooth, and make good power at high RPM. But the GTO is just a much more satisfying car to drive. Gobs of low end torque and high end power mean you're never at a loss. And while a Nissan six sounds refined, I remember the sixties, and the rumble and shake of a big displacement V8 is sooooo much more pleasing IMHO. This may be one of the last opportunites to own a car like the GTO. Couldn't let it slip by.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## BH1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Monaro1 said:


> You guys & girls in the states have no idea how well off you are with choices and prices of cars!!!!


I've been out of the States a few times and I know what you mean. I feel for you, I really do. 
:cheers


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

TexasRealtor said:


> Tim Currie said:
> 
> 
> > Anyhow.... I actually drove the car shortly today. Was really impressed. So quiet, rock solid, just nice riding...felt like I was in a cushy sedan almost. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> The G35 was on my short list until I moved to the hinterlands of central PA. The closest Infiniti dealer is 150 miles away. No kidding. I regularly pass Amish horse & buggies on my daily commute, but no GTO's.
> 
> I'm actually glad that I was forced to re-look at the auto market based on my new surroundings. I wasn't even aware of the GTO before I started an earnest search for a new car. The Japanese sixes are well made, smooth, and make good power at high RPM. But the GTO is just a much more satisfying car to drive. Gobs of low end torque and high end power mean you're never at a loss. And while a Nissan six sounds refined, I remember the sixties, and the rumble and shake of a big displacement V8 is sooooo much more pleasing IMHO. This may be one of the last opportunites to own a car like the GTO. Couldn't let it slip by.
> 
> Good luck with your decision.


i agree the sound and feel of the rumble is true muscle, love it!!!!!


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

bluhaven said:


> i agree the sound and feel of the rumble is true muscle, love it!!!!!


Would you happen to like the red wings? WING NUT?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

New GTO owner here as of Apr 16 2005. I traded in a Corvette Z06 on it.I looked at the Infiniti G35 and the 350z. I also loked at the Mustang, the Crossfire, Honda Accord V6, and just to make sure I didn't miss anything a Dodge Ram RumbleBee (cool truck).
Here is why I bought the GTO. 
Corvette = tons of power, 11.501 at 118 in the 1/4 (non Z06 is mid to high 12 with minor mods), great handling and ride, good gas mileage, lots of room for 2, and everyone thinks it's cool. The reasons I got rid of it are: 1700 for a set of good tires that last about 15,000 miles, I bought it used with no warranty and in 3 months had 3000 worth of repairs. Corvettes have problems with the steering columns locking and leaving you stranded. They have no spare tire and if you have run flats (Z06's do not) they ride horrible and are noisy, the idea of taking a trip is a leap of faith that you won't blow out a tire. The fuel tanks (2) have problems with the sending units so you never know how much fuel you really have. 
Mustang = in another year there will be a 1/4 of a million on the road and they will just be another car. Where the muscle car/ GT stance is the GTO beats it in every respect except for ease of modifing. I'm not really a Ford guy.
350Z= NO ROOM. They give you instructions on how to fit 1 set of golf clubs in it. For the same money GTO has more power and is more exclusive, rides better and sounds lots better. 350Z looks cooler though.
Infiniti= Great fit and finish. Good ride, about equal to the GTO. Less power, but better gas mileage by a slight margin. Higher insurance than the GTO. I looked at every Infiniti Dealer in Orlando and only found 2 sticks, both in black which I did not want. 
Accord V6 Coupe 6spd= As good power wise as the everything but the GTO and Mustang. Great ride and handling. Great fuel economy. Nice interior and I could have gotten it for 25,400 with more features than the GTO. Very bland styling and I'm a power junkie.
RumbleBee= great power (14.8 1/4) for a truck with mods that are becoming plentiful. We will really soon have to watch for moded trucks. Just not a truck guy. No handling, or braking and not the greatest ride. Fuel mileage is in the 12-13 mpg range around town.
Crossfire= Cool looks. ok handling ok ride decent gas mileage ok room (somewhere between Infiniti and 350Z). Questionable Chrysler quality. Shifter was very notchy and vague. Interior was rather cheap looking to me. 
Sorry about the long post, but I just went through this exact same thing.


----------



## SacGTO (Jul 26, 2005)

*G35 vs. GTO vs. Vette*

Just a short story about my experience. My sis was looking at buying the G35 Sport Coupe. I had a 2001 Convertable Vette. I recently traded it in on my 2004 GTO M6. Best decision I ever made. I had more problems with the Vette than my 86 Camaro Z28. I let my sis drive the goat after her searching for the perfect G35....needless to say, she now owns a 2005 goat. Now all I hear is how she'll kick my ass in the quarter mile.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Try a 03-04 COBRA mustang, which is in the 12 second club with NO mods all day long.I think the conv looks better than the 05 gto and 05 mustang.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

75coug said:


> GM Kid, that was a very well drafted comparison. We need to get you a side gig at Car & Driver.


 :agree


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> Try a 03-04 COBRA mustang, which is in the 12 second club with NO mods all day long.I think the conv looks better than the 05 gto and 05 mustang.


Omg please don't be a troll

Only thing I'm going to say to this is that there are people out there hitting the 12 second range with the 05 M6 goats.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

05 gto in the mid 12's with no mods , lets see some time slips !!


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

I looked at all these too, and ended up with the GTO because the G35 is SLOWWWW, I mean, like a snail slow, like molasses slow, you get the picture. The corvette is too expensive, has a harsher ride, snow and rain are difficult. I needed something I could drive every day, and the GTO fits that bill nicely. The GTO also has a nice ride and a comfy interior.


----------



## D_Nyholm (Mar 31, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> I looked at all these too, and ended up with the GTO because the G35 is SLOWWWW, I mean, like a snail slow, like molasses slow, you get the picture. The corvette is too expensive, has a harsher ride, snow and rain are difficult. I needed something I could drive every day, and the GTO fits that bill nicely. The GTO also has a nice ride and a comfy interior.


Wow, 14.0 @ 100 in the 1/4 mile is slow? WHat the hell are you driving before that? That is basically faster than 80% of the cars out there today! Car also tops out at 155 mph and gets 27 mpg on the highway. Not too bad if you ask me. 

For the same price, I also got a sunroof, 18" wheels, Brembo brakes, Xenon headlights, automatic air conditioning (dual zone), a better stereo (though the G35 stereo still sucks), all aluminum suspension, aluminum hood, better reliability, a luxury nameplate, 5 yr/60K warranty, roadside assistance, and loaners when I bring the car in. 

It all adds up. Granted, you'll smoke me on the 1/4 mile, but that power just makes up for the handling over a smaller, technical track (though the GTO doesn't handle that badly either). 

Some comments are just way too Naive. Of course, I am looking at a GTO as well, so sometimes certain things outweigh others. Though I wouldn't pay $34K for a GTO!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I like Cobras, they taste just like chicken. LOL

In reality, I shopped the Cobra and the G35, with a lot of other cars. Best all-around daily driver of the group was the GTO IMO. The Cobra is faster with a couple of mods, and it handles better. The G35 holds it's resale better (that's why I buy a sports car) and handles better. Day in day out, I get great mileage, 17.5 city and 23-24 highway. It rides the best, and has the most interior space, as well as handles more than good enough (OK throw the "that's why I buy a sports car" thing back at me). I take the car to the track regularly and beat a stock Cobra, although with another 100-150 feet it would have been different. I raced a 350Z and it was 12-15 car lengths back, so I will say it's a slug. I don't think he broke 100 or 14.5 all night. I also couldn't find a G35 for under 36, that was both of the black 6 spd cars around. 
By the way exstanger, the Cobra convertibles that raced my 02 Z28 at Quaker City Raceway in September of 03 were running high 13's and 1 guy couldn't break 14. My Z28 ran real consistent 13.7 bone stock on an 85 degree day. That was also my first time at a track. They had an SVT of America club event for the Pittsburgh chapter. None of the coupes ran into the 12's, the best was 13.2 at 110. With the majority at 13.4-13.6. My friends heads and cam 2000 SS ran 13.0 at 118. Poor time was the drivers fault, as he now regularly hits mid 11's. I'd take a supercharged LS1 over a 4.6 any day. 
Just another.02


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

We are talking 03-04 cobra's here making 387 hp @ the rear wheels in stock trim. The supercharged stangs run 11's with pulley,cat back and CAI. maybe you are talking about 99-01 non-superchared cobras.The gto will also with mods get in the 12's . But not the G35 coupe there just isn't any tq.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> We are talking 03-04 cobra's here making 387 hp @ the rear wheels in stock trim. The supercharged stangs run 11's with pulley,cat back and CAI. maybe you are talking about 99-01 non-superchared cobras.The gto will also with mods get in the 12's . But not the G35 coupe there just isn't any tq.


I'm talking 03-04 Cobra's, and the best numbers I have seen was a very impressive 365 at the wheels stock. The 99-01 Cobra's had a very hard time getting into the 13's, they only put 265-275 at the wheels. There are several of us that have gotten into the 12's stock.


----------



## bud miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Vader953 said:


> Infinity is probably the most luxurious, the Vette will NOT hold up as a daily driver. I am in a Corvette Club, and the reason the C'5s look so good is becuase they're babied and not driven regularly. They are very nice and very fast, but If you want maximum performance and practicality, the GTO is by far the best option.


not sure what planet you guys are on-but many c5's and z06's are driven daily or nearly daily-its a sports car-not a coupe-g35 and my 01 z06, aren't even related in comparison-unless its a car for my wife... :cool


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

There seems to be some GTO's that can't even get out of the 14's. Don't know why this is .The goat I had was very slow not even close to a 02 Z06 I once had .GM and the dealer bought it back because of paint problems.I did not even consider another GTO.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Well I'll definately say it takes skill to race the GTO. Unfortunately that's because this is a hard car to launch well. However, anyone who can launch this goat well will get very nice times.

And no, I don't have time slips with the goat being 12 seconds because I did not do it. Go to ls1gto.com though - there are guys over there who have run 12 seconds stock.

Now don't get me wrong I like Cobra's and all (although I don't care for their interrior because it's the same as a normal mustang) but the main thing I hate about them is how Ford has to stick a S/C on them to make them run that well. Sure stock for stock a goat and a cobra are about the same, but what if you also put a S/C on the goat? Wave buh-bye little Cobra.

I think Ford needs to get off their asses and create a good engine that will produce enough power for them to not have to put a S/C on it for it to be fast out of the factory. If they can do that - Ford will finally earn some respect in my eyes.


----------



## D_Nyholm (Mar 31, 2005)

Has to put a supercharger on it??? What about MB AMG cars? Turbo and supercharged motors. Ford GT? That is what they chose to do. They didn't just pull something out of the parts bin, wrap a new body around it and call it a completely different car!! They took a truck motor (in the Ford GT case) and put a supercharger on it. What other cars have the Vette motor now? The GTO, the Vette, and the SSR. Why couldn't GM just make a completely different motor for the GTO since it is so heavy and needs 50 extra HP? It is called Cost!! Wonder why GM is falling through the cracks now too!!


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

D_Nyholm said:


> Has to put a supercharger on it??? What about MB AMG cars? Turbo and supercharged motors. Ford GT? That is what they chose to do. They didn't just pull something out of the parts bin, wrap a new body around it and call it a completely different car!! They took a truck motor (in the Ford GT case) and put a supercharger on it. What other cars have the Vette motor now? The GTO, the Vette, and the SSR. Why couldn't GM just make a completely different motor for the GTO since it is so heavy and needs 50 extra HP? It is called Cost!! Wonder why GM is falling through the cracks now too!!


You kind of missed what I was saying....

MB AMG's already have kick ass motors in them, and with the S/C they just get that much better. The Ford GT actually has the nice strong truck motor in it with a S/C also.

The LS2 is fine, who cares if the goat and vette use it. It still pumps out 400/400 power on its own. 

My complaint is with Ford making their supposed Muscle Car with only a stinkin 4.6L engine... and then they have to put on a S/C just to make it compare to an engine like the LS2 alone. Sure this saves them cost, but I still don't call that a completely true muscle car. Muscle cars were known for their raw power at an affordable price, not for their somewhat raw power with a S/C.

I'd rather see Ford spend more to make an LS2 quality racing motor, then they would finally be on the right track to things. At least the new Shelby GT500 isn't looking that bad.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> There seems to be some GTO's that can't even get out of the 14's. Don't know why this is .The goat I had was very slow not even close to a 02 Z06 I once had .GM and the dealer bought it back because of paint problems.I did not even consider another GTO.


The GTO's that can't get out of the 14's still beat the 04' and back Mustang easily. The reason they can't get out of the 14's is operator error. The reason the Mustang GT 2valve 4.6 can't get out of the 14's is no power. The automatics on those cars were so bad they can't get out of the 15's. Looking at the 05' GT there is a different story. The car is still a step behind the GTO in power and performance and two steps in refinement. 
The Z06 is not a competitor to any Mustang or GTO. 
Sorry your GTO was a lemon. Every manufacturer has them. Now go troll elsewhere.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

kma !!!!


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> kma !!!!


heh. Took me a few minutes but when I went back 1 screen I figured it out relatively quickly.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

D_Nyholm said:


> Wow, 14.0 @ 100 in the 1/4 mile is slow? WHat the hell are you driving before that? That is basically faster than 80% of the cars out there today! Car also tops out at 155 mph and gets 27 mpg on the highway. Not too bad if you ask me.
> 
> For the same price, I also got a sunroof, 18" wheels, Brembo brakes, Xenon headlights, automatic air conditioning (dual zone), a better stereo (though the G35 stereo still sucks), all aluminum suspension, aluminum hood, better reliability, a luxury nameplate, 5 yr/60K warranty, roadside assistance, and loaners when I bring the car in.
> 
> ...



I had a 300zx twin turbo with the stillen stage III upgrades (396hp, no speed limiter, about 22mpg average) before the GTO. And yes, the G35 is a dog in comparison to the GTO and a modified 300zx twin turbo. Since I've never been on a small, technical track, and I doubt you have either, what does it matter what the cars can do on a track? I also question better reliability - my 300zx twin turbo was a constant repair bill (crank angle sensor, all 6 fuel injectors, battery every year, climate control problems, clutch, transmission) plus with the 8 degrees of negative camber and different size tires front to rear it ate up tires every 12,000 miles. So, even though my first oil change with the GTO called for 7 quarts of synthetic, it's still lots cheaper than any maintenance/repair I had done to my twin turbo. Don't get me wrong, the G35 is a nice car, but if you get a G35 you'll be owned on the street by us GTO owners. And if you think that modifying your car will help, think again, I'll be getting a supercharger as soon as one is available, then the G35 will look like a civic in comparison. As for the other things: sunroof (I don't fit in cars that lose 2" headroom due to sunroofs), 18" wheels (just makes the ride harsher), auto AC (nice, but it never works very well and sucks power to run the compressor all the time), better stereo (valid difference), aluminum this and that (so?), luxury nameplate (if you're into status, get a Mercedes), the other stuff (valid differences).


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> I had a 300zx twin turbo with the stillen stage III upgrades (396hp, no speed limiter, about 22mpg average) before the GTO. And yes, the G35 is a dog in comparison to the GTO and a modified 300zx twin turbo. Since I've never been on a small, technical track, and I doubt you have either, what does it matter what the cars can do on a track? I also question better reliability - my 300zx twin turbo was a constant repair bill (crank angle sensor, all 6 fuel injectors, battery every year, climate control problems, clutch, transmission) plus with the 8 degrees of negative camber and different size tires front to rear it ate up tires every 12,000 miles. So, even though my first oil change with the GTO called for 7 quarts of synthetic, it's still lots cheaper than any maintenance/repair I had done to my twin turbo. Don't get me wrong, the G35 is a nice car, but if you get a G35 you'll be owned on the street by us GTO owners. And if you think that modifying your car will help, think again, I'll be getting a supercharger as soon as one is available, then the G35 will look like a civic in comparison. As for the other things: sunroof (I don't fit in cars that lose 2" headroom due to sunroofs), 18" wheels (just makes the ride harsher), auto AC (nice, but it never works very well and sucks power to run the compressor all the time), better stereo (valid difference), aluminum this and that (so?), luxury nameplate (if you're into status, get a Mercedes), the other stuff (valid differences).


A 300ZX Twin Turbo gave me the best run thus far since I bought my GTO. I have no idea what he had, I never talked to him. I could hear a loud pressure relief valve blowing off every time he shifted gears, and his exhaust was not the stock quad tips. He had Dual Chrome tips, looked like about 3 inches to me. I went up to about a buck twenty and only had him by about 3/4 of a car length. He turned off before the next stop. Several years ago, I lusted for that car when I couldnt afford one.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> A 300ZX Twin Turbo gave me the best run thus far since I bought my GTO. I have no idea what he had, I never talked to him. I could hear a loud pressure relief valve blowing off every time he shifted gears, and his exhaust was not the stock quad tips. He had Dual Chrome tips, looked like about 3 inches to me. I went up to about a buck twenty and only had him by about 3/4 of a car length. He turned off before the next stop. Several years ago, I lusted for that car when I couldnt afford one.


Yeah, the 396hp mod only cost $1,500, and it pushes you back in your seat at 145mph. If you look on ebay you'll see west coast modded twin turbos with 600hp+ that can go 190mph+. The only things that mod better are twin turbo supras.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> Yeah, the 396hp mod only cost $1,500, and it pushes you back in your seat at 145mph. If you look on ebay you'll see west coast modded twin turbos with 600hp+ that can go 190mph+. The only things that mod better are twin turbo supras.


Cool. 

PS. I am sorry that you are a fan of Linux.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> Yeah, the 396hp mod only cost $1,500, and it pushes you back in your seat at 145mph. If you look on ebay you'll see west coast modded twin turbos with 600hp+ that can go 190mph+. The only things that mod better are twin turbo supras.


I ran a twin turbo Supra on I 95 with the GTO. I don't think he realized what I had. from 80-100 I opened 3 or so car lengths. By the time I was doing 120 he had to have been at 140 and just blew past me. He had a loud blow-off valve and the exhaust sounded like a jet. The car was awesome.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I ran a twin turbo Supra on I 95 with the GTO. I don't think he realized what I had. from 80-100 I opened 3 or so car lengths. By the time I was doing 120 he had to have been at 140 and just blew past me. He had a loud blow-off valve and the exhaust sounded like a jet. The car was awesome.


Were you still at maximum acceleration or did you stop?


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> Cool.
> 
> PS. I am sorry that you are a fan of Linux.


why?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

linux_fan said:


> why?



Yeah! Linux is pretty cool, but his sister Lucy is kind of a bitch.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> why?


Just bustin your chops. I run a 100% MS shop.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

100% MS? Sad and scary. Much cost a fortune to do the same thing you could do for $0 with linux. Well, you can't do everything with linux that you can with Windows, like get viruses, spyware, adware, have server crashes every couple weeks, license problems, buy extra hardware to try to get any semblance of decent uptime. In case you're thinking that I'm talking out my a$$ and don't know the industry, I'm a Cisco CCNP, been in networking for 18 years, and have my own consulting company, and I've worked on a lot of different systems at different companies. I'm bashing MS here, not you.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> 100% MS? Sad and scary. Much cost a fortune to do the same thing you could do for $0 with linux. Well, you can't do everything with linux that you can with Windows, like get viruses, spyware, adware, have server crashes every couple weeks, license problems, buy extra hardware to try to get any semblance of decent uptime. In case you're thinking that I'm talking out my a$$ and don't know the industry, I'm a Cisco CCNP, been in networking for 18 years, and have my own consulting company, and I've worked on a lot of different systems at different companies. I'm bashing MS here, not you.


 :lol: 

Its not that bad. I am a Gold Certified Partner with MS, I am sure me and you could go back and forth till the end of time but, wrong forum to argue about that! At least we can come together on our cars! :cheers


----------



## itson (Aug 14, 2005)

haha,.. aint that some ****..
im RHCE here, running Gentoo.. been in linux for as long as i can remember... 
newayz, lets get back to the topic...

I own a 1997 3000GT vr4 with 15G turbos, 550CC injectors, and AEM EMS ECU (with all supporting mods)... 

lets not get in to how much ive spent on that car but my car is in the shop more then on the road, i drive it for couple of months and something goes wrong, im afrade to gas it most of the time because of its history... so ima put it to sleep, and get a new car.

i really want a Supra, but im SOOO FREAKIN done with used cars.

newayz, im down to 3 cars in my search for a replacement.

I want a RWD, a v6 (or inline 6) or up.

the 3 cars im down to are G35, 350Z, and GTO.

Ill my life ive been a import freak, but alwayz had well repsect for Old school Muscle cars.

From what i understand reading up on here..
GTO Owns G35 and 350Z.. everyone agrees with that, so its settled.

i ask some of my family and my friends and one thing everyone is stuck on is, DONT GET AN AMERICAN CAR, Lease it but DONT buy it, ull end up right back where you started ( car being in shop more then on the road )

*GTO v G35 in Reliability*.. Lets see what you guys say about this and then ill make my decision..


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

In reliability they're almost the same as far as I know.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

itson said:


> haha,.. aint that some ****..
> im RHCE here, running Gentoo.. been in linux for as long as i can remember...
> newayz, lets get back to the topic...
> 
> ...


Haven't had a problem with the GTO. The least reliable car I have owned was a Nissan. I haven't heard anything bad about the 350 or the G35. I even considered a G35 before buying the GTO. Go with the GTO, you can never have enough power.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

Ok, I am familiar with all 3 cars, and bought the GTO in April. 

First, I don't know why you would think about the 350Z. It has by far, the crapiest interior of any car I have seen. Couldn't stand to get into all of that glued in plastic first think in the morning. So fagetaboutit.

I also own a G35 AWD sedan. It is a great car. My wife drives it, and it has been absolutely trouble free. I looked at the 6 speed Coupe for myself when I was looking for another car, along with a lot of other cars. Anyway, when I got out of the G35 Coupe, I just felt bored. It is a beautifully finished, great car, but it just didn't bring a smile to my face. Every time I drive the GTO, I get a grin from ear to ear. So far, the GTO has been trouble free.

I am also a sports car guy, so my friends were real surprised that I bought the GTO. But you have to remember, this is not one of the old muscle cars. This thing stops and handles with the best of them. And man does it go.

So forget about what people think. The GTO is an awsome car. And for those who dis American Iron, just tell 'em, it's Australian.

Good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

I understand your concern about reliability - American cars were pretty bad for a while, and I wouldn't have thought of buying American 8 years ago, but my GTO seems really well built, absolutely nothing wrong with it (I know, only 7,700 miles, but still, there would have already been problems/squeaks/etc. with a 1995 Pontiac). My wife has a Chrysler T&C, absolutely nothing wrong with it either (only 14,000 miles on it though). My wife and I used to buy nothing but imports (owned a 240sx, Supra, Altima, 300zx, 300zx twin turbo, Lincoln LS, Lexus LS400, the wife had 4 Honda Accords, 2 Mitsubishi Galants, and a Honda Odyssey), and we're both liking our American cars much better than the imports we had. The Nissans I owned had tons of trouble, every single one of them - the Altima even died on the road and stranded me at mid-ohio. The Supra had no problems, the Hondas had no problems except the Odyssey had transmission problems covered under factory warranty, the Lexus was a nightmare because I had to buy it used and out of warranty and little things kept going wrong that would cost $100+ each time. The Lincoln had transmission problems that they couldn't figure out (but it was an auto). The Mitsubishi's weren't even cars, they were rolling junk heaps.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> The Mitsubishi's weren't even cars, they were rolling junk heaps.


I have heard that so many times myself I wouldnt even consider the Evolution VIII when I was looking for a performance car. Sube, Mustang Cobra, and the GTO were the top 3 contenders. Mitsubishi wound up in serious financial trouble with its former sales tactics.


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> The Mitsubishi's weren't even cars, they were rolling junk heaps.


 :rofl:


----------



## paul e (Aug 24, 2005)

Listen to this.. I think so much of this GTO just from pictures, specs, and features, that Im seriously thinking of selling or trading my Dinan Vortech blown '99 M3 which puts down 355whp at 11 psi for one! Kind of looks M3ish in the pics also.. Listen.. Ive had so much trouble with the M.. Under warranty, the tranny lost 5th gear and was replaced; the rear shock towers cracked, and needed a wellknown weld in fix; And the capper: I only have 65k miles on it, and the head just needed a complete rebuild of the valves. I used the occasion to send the blower out to Vortech for a minor rebuild since it has 60k miles on it. But, wtih all thats gone wrong with this car in its short life, I might as well bought american.. Hell, I take that back.. I believe this Goat is probably better put together than my M! 

Only negative ive read in a car and driver article referred to the long throw rubbery shifter, and the widely spaced pedals that dont allow heel tow.. Know how much Ive heel towed my M3 which Is designed for it? Not Much.. Now the shifter is another story.. we all want a crisp short throw shifter. But I guess if we cant get used to the stock linkage, Ive read where people like subbing the B&M, so at least theres an inexpensive fix.. . I bet some of you have gotten used to the stock one though.. right?


----------



## monaroCountry (Aug 25, 2005)

Ive had plenty of cars before................currently ive got a Holden, modified monaro, 2 zeds, festiva and a pulsar. The most reliable and used have been both my holdens. 

The two least reliable have been my two TT zeds (90 300zx). Dont ask my why I keep buying imports, i guess it just makes me . Currently my red zed's garaged and needs six new injector plugs (ALL zeds have this prob, because of high temp and dodgy jap maintenance), spark plugs, coils and some front body repairs (accident).

Anyway back to topic...................definately get the GTO, its fast as hell and very comfortable.


----------



## monaroCountry (Aug 25, 2005)

From D Nyholm post # 18


> Top Gear tested each car on their track. They got a 1:31 for the G35 and a 1:34 for the GTO.


Are you SURE about this result?.....................ive seen the current Power Laps and your results are a little bit odd. 

The old Holden Monaro (very basic and not like the GTO) lapped the track at 1.33.9, this was also done on a very wet lap. Top gear never tested the G35 on their track, they however tested the Nissan 350Z which lapped the track at 1min 31.8sec. The last episode (season 6 episode 11) saw the 400hp Vauxhall Monaro VXR (very similar to the GTO power wise) lapping the track at a time of 1min 30.16sec (same time as the STI).


----------



## monaroCountry (Aug 25, 2005)

BUGGER that, ill just post up the lap times, have fun.....................



> *You asked for it, and who are we to argue. So, here, in full are all the power lap times.
> 
> We only list road-going cars, so the F1 car (0.59.0), Aston Martin DBR9 (1.08.6) and Sea Harrier (0.31.2) are not on the board.*
> 
> ...


Before anyone questions driver skills, I must point out that their driver (nicknamed the STIG, identity unknown) is a very experienced *F1* driver. 

THE TRACK








This track was designed by Lotus, its main was to test every aspects of a cars handling i.e. over and understeer etc.


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

*G35 vs. GTO*

I recently bought a 06 GTO 6spd with 18"wheels. I traded in my 2005 6mt coupe G35 w 19" wheels. As far as handling goes, there is absolutely no contest, G35 is better in every respect. Only drawback to the great handling is the harshness over potholes and such. Now as far as power and acceleration, that goes to GTO no doubt. The G35 is no slouch though, I ran mine with 2000 miles on it totally stock and went [email protected] though the quarter, I am guessing the GTO should go [email protected] As far as comfort and things like that they are pretty equal, the G35 has a killer sounds system if that matters to anyone. As far as pricegoes they are real close depending on where you buy. The G35 had the better warranty 5yr/50,000, as opposed to the GTO 3yr/36,000. 

A couple of other cars I have owned:

96 Eagle Talon AWD Turbo modded [email protected]
2000 SVT Contour stock [email protected]
2001 Chevy ZR2 S-10 pickup [email protected] with N2O
2001 TransAm [email protected] bone stock, [email protected] bone stock with 100shot N2O
[email protected] with 135shot and drag radials, [email protected] with heads and cam.
2005 Infiniti G35 [email protected] bone stock
2006 Pontiac GTO still to come......


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Take them all for a drive and tell us what you think. I took alot of cars out before I decided on the GTO. Let us know happens. :cheers


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago my fiance' and I went out with intentions of trading her '04 Eclipse Spyder GT for an '01 C5 Vette for me. I'd wanted a Vette ever since I visited the Corvette Museum and Factory in Bowling Green when I was in 6th grade. My fiance wasn't keen on the Vette for some reason. While we were going from dealership to dealership looking at the cars I'd found online she asked me "is there anything other than a Vette that would make you happy?". I thought about it and pulled in to a Pontiac dealership and shower her the GTO. She loved it. She also convinced me it made alot more sense in a few different ways... newer and lower miles for the same money ('04 GTO w/ 14k vs. '01 Vette w/ 60K), back seat, lower insurance, and she liked it (important since we were trading her toy for me a daily driver). 

What I found during my Vette hunt is cars that had been daily drivers had noticable interior wear (indicating the interiors weren't going to hold up under daily driver conditions). In terms of driveability the C5 would have been great daily driver. The power wasn't hard to keep in check but it definitely wasn't linear. The GTO seemed to be nearly as powerful but the power was much more linear and wouldn't get away from you as easy. I'm guessing this is mainly due to the weight difference. The GTO still has plenty of power but you have to push the pedal a bit harder to get it to open up and roar... this is a good thing to me as it keeps me from inadvertantly getting loose and what not during every day driving. One Vette feature I REALLY liked and wish the GTO had was the Heads Up Display. 

We ended up purchasing a Certified Preowned '04 Torrid Red/Black A4 w/ 14k. After they inflated the value of her trade about $5000 we ended up getting it right at $20k + $1500 for 6yr/72000 mile warranty (as well as the 3 month / 3000 mile certified preowned warranty extention on top of what was left of the factory warranty). I love the GTO and it does make alot more sense than a Vette as a daily driver. I still want a Vette, but on down the road 5 - 7 yrs and probably not as a daily driver. Maybe by then I can afford a '67 or '69 Convertable.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> I still want a Vette, but on down the road 5 - 7 yrs and probably not as a daily driver. Maybe by then I can afford a '67 or '69 Convertable.


You definitely won't want one of those for a daily driver, or for extended trips. They will beat you to death- -- and seat comfort is minimal.

Congratulations on your new GTO! They're fun cars.


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

Oh the '67 or '69 definitely wouldn't be a daily driver... not a garage/trailer queen but probably only short weekend trips or shows... being able to afford one of those is probably more likely in the 10yr time frame than the 5yr...


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

1) If you want to waste your money on a glorified 350Z, buy the G35.
2) If you have the money, buy the Vette.
3) If you want bang for your buck and a quality car, or just a vette with 4 seats, BUY THE DAMN GTO MAN!

I shop around and weigh my options more than anyone else I know of, the GTO is the better buy. Ive driven the C6, 350Z, G35, Mustang GT, Evo, STI, and Charger.


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

BlownGTO said:


> 1) If you want to waste your money on a glorified 350Z, buy the G35.
> 2) If you have the money, buy the Vette.
> 3) If you want bang for your buck and a quality car, or just a vette with 4 seats, BUY THE DAMN GTO MAN!
> 
> I shop around and weigh my options more than anyone else I know of, the GTO is the better buy. Ive driven the C6, 350Z, G35, Mustang GT, Evo, STI, and Charger.


I just bought a 2006 GTO black on black 6mt with the 18'' rims. For what the car can do. I used to live in the middle east where they have tons of these GTO's running around with Cheverlot badged Lumina SS. They started making them in 99 in a four door. I've wanted one since then. I finally bought my gto the 400hp made me wait .......so far the only thing I can't stand about the car is the CAGS and the shifter is a little sloppy. BUt the car gets a 9/10 for overall bang for the buck. Plus take a look online at the GTOs. Once they're used with a few thousand miles everyone wants one. The car is alot more of a sleeper than the mustang. AS long as its manual. Thats my .02 cents. Did anyone know that the gto chasis is the same as a cadillac CTS? So for insurance purposes the GTO will be cheaper than a g35 for sure since its considered a luxury coupe. Rather than Mustang which is sport coupe.


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

linux_fan said:


> I understand your concern about reliability - American cars were pretty bad for a while, and I wouldn't have thought of buying American 8 years ago, but my GTO seems really well built, absolutely nothing wrong with it (I know, only 7,700 miles, but still, there would have already been problems/squeaks/etc. with a 1995 Pontiac). My wife has a Chrysler T&C, absolutely nothing wrong with it either (only 14,000 miles on it though). My wife and I used to buy nothing but imports (owned a 240sx, Supra, Altima, 300zx, 300zx twin turbo, Lincoln LS, Lexus LS400, the wife had 4 Honda Accords, 2 Mitsubishi Galants, and a Honda Odyssey), and we're both liking our American cars much better than the imports we had. The Nissans I owned had tons of trouble, every single one of them - the Altima even died on the road and stranded me at mid-ohio. The Supra had no problems, the Hondas had no problems except the Odyssey had transmission problems covered under factory warranty, the Lexus was a nightmare because I had to buy it used and out of warranty and little things kept going wrong that would cost $100+ each time. The Lincoln had transmission problems that they couldn't figure out (but it was an auto). The Mitsubishi's weren't even cars, they were rolling junk heaps.


I have had 3 Nissans, Altima, Frontier and my current 350Z and never had any of them in shop for anything except scheduled maintenance. It seems everybody has a different experience.


----------



## SCXR (Nov 29, 2006)

I almost bought a 2004 G35 and did own a 2005 G35 sedan. I bought a 2004 GTO a few days ago. 

I think you'll be very happy with both cars. I prefer the GTO, mainly because of the V8. The G35 has very good power but it doesn't compare to the GTO. That feeling of being pushed back in your seat from almost any speed always puts a smile on my face. 

It really comes down to what you like. The G35 is more like Sugar Ray Leonard and the GTO is more like George Foreman. Sugar was prettier and flashier but George was a lot stronger with one-punch knockout power. At the end of the day, both very entertaining to watch.


----------

